# Blue Diamond?



## beavr (May 11, 2015)

I bought a blue diamond rhom when he was about 3 inches back in 2010. Now he's about 8 and still doesn't have any shiny scales. Is that normal? Thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You cant really ID it as a "blue diamond" without knowing the collection point... Its S. Rhombeus

And lots of variables such as lighting, substrate and background color etc change the appearance of the fish


----------



## beavr (May 11, 2015)

I would post a picture but for some reason it's not letting me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Create a photobucket account, and post the [/IMG] link... thats the easiest way


----------



## beavr (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking Rhom.. I would guess that the light sand is why it looks darker

How big is the tank?


----------



## beavr (May 11, 2015)

It's a 55 gallon. Like I said before I had him since he was 3 inches and he's about 8 inches now. He's finally outgrew it after 4 years or so. I'll be upgrading to a 75 or 90 real soon.


----------

